# Redmi 3S Launched in India



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2016)

*cdn.gsmarena.com/imgroot/news/16/08/redmi-3s-india/-728x350/gsmarena_002.jpg

Priced at 6,999 INR and 8,999 INR. Spot on IMO.

I was so excited for it. So who all are getting it?


I'm buying it in first sale, along with my friend; the prime version.

I bought Redmi 1S in first sale on 1st sept 2014, and it has served me well for 2 yrs with first problem occurred a week back that too because of my heavy usage. My friend's 1S is still going strong.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2016)

There is really no need to buy the 3S Prime, the RN3  16 GB version has 1 GB less RAM, and 16 GB less storage, but a much superior processor and 1080p display.
Even RAM wont matter in normal usage, but that display is definitely worth the upgrade.. You can always buy a SD Card and put it in to get 16 GB storage

The +ves of 3S prime is the size (5 inch is great) and comes with 6.0 marshmallow..
If you wanna go for the base 3S model, its a nice  buy at 7k


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2016)

I would have bought it but got a Asus phone already last month and I'm not a very big fan of Hybrid sim slot. I need two sims and memory card. Also I don't like the idea of non removable battery very much.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> There is really no need to buy the 3S Prime, the RN3  16 GB version has 1 GB less RAM, and 16 GB less storage, but a much superior processor and 1080p display.
> Even RAM wont matter in normal usage, but that display is definitely worth the upgrade.. You can always buy a SD Card and put it in to get 16 GB storage
> 
> The +ves of 3S prime is the size (5 inch is great) and comes with 6.0 marshmallow..
> If you wanna go for the base 3S model, its a nice  buy at 7k



Size is the only factor for me otherwise yes, RN3 would have been a more sensible choice. But the former is also having a much better battery back up which is yet another reason to go for it. I really don't require more powerful CPU but would miss the display, nevertheless.



topgear said:


> I would have bought it but got a Asus phone already last month and I'm not a very big fan of Hybrid sim slot. I need two sims and memory card. Also I don't like the idea of non removable battery very much.



Dual SIM is also a pre-requisite for me but 32GB will mitigate the absence of a memory card because I use only a 8 GB mem card currently. Non-removable battery doesn't matters for me as long as I get good back up.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2016)

what is launch date of 3S ? on Flipkart it says coming soon


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> what is launch date of 3S ? on Flipkart it says coming soon



Xiaomi - Shop for Mi Mobiles online - Mi Indi

9th August


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Xiaomi - Shop for Mi Mobiles online - Mi Indi
> 
> 9th August


No thats the date of 3S Prime


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 4, 2016)

Redmi 3S looks to be an amazing VFM phone.The base model at 7k is a great deal as i don't care about fingerprint sensor and extra storage.Best thing is 4100 mah battery.For me its battery life above all else that's why i'm so interested in this phone.
But there are a few things im concerned about.
1.How long will Xiomi provide official software support and updates? Will it get Android 7.0?
2.How is the quality of after sales service?
I've been considering Lumia 550 as the price has dropped to around 6k.Also Redmi 4 has already been leaked so wait for that instead?
Leaked images of Xiaomi Redmi 4 suggest fingerprint sensor, metal body | Digit.i


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2016)

> 1.How long will Xiomi provide official software support and updates? Will it get Android 7.0?



Im dissapointed with official software updates, RN3 is still running stock 5.1, with no 6.0 update in sights.. the upcoming MIUI 8 is just a reskin of the 5.1 firmware with added benefits like dual apps etc..
Fortunately, the official cyanogenmod development has started for RN3, which should also be the case for R3S


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2016)

mohit9206 said:


> Redmi 3S looks to be an amazing VFM phone.The base model at 7k is a great deal as i don't care about fingerprint sensor and extra storage.Best thing is 4100 mah battery.For me its battery life above all else that's why i'm so interested in this phone.
> But there are a few things im concerned about.
> 1.How long will Xiomi provide official software support and updates? Will it get Android 7.0?
> 2.How is the quality of after sales service?
> ...



1) 99% no but Xiaomi does give incremental updates and improvements pertaining to MiUI. And those improvements are for real, not just UI or gibberish. They also give you latest Android Security patch which matters most. You can't really expect best specifications and then a major upgrade to the next major upgrade of Android in such budget. Tell me which other company does that.

2) Very bad. It used to be ok but in recent times, the availability of parts has gone down the drain. Any small part replacement will take at least 45 days. I submitted my headphones a week ago and I was told that I'd get the replacement in 2 months in "best case", otherwise 3-4 months may also take. They say that parts are not arriving from Xiaomi.

Even after such bad ASS, I'd still go for it. Just because no other phone can fulfill my needs. It is not only about the specification I'm going after. I've used Redmi 1S since it arrived in India. It really has evolved into a mature phone. Hardware wise, only the 3.5mm jack was of inferior quality, otherwise everything is very good and really durable. 2 yrs and still going strong.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 5, 2016)

Xiomi is launching new model after another way too fast.Redmi 3S just launched and already Redmi 4 is leaked with rumored launch next month.Helio X20,curved display,twin front speakers,etc.Can't really buy 3S knowing next one is just around the corner.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2016)

mohit9206 said:


> Xiomi is launching new model after another way too fast.Redmi 3S just launched and already Redmi 4 is leaked with rumored launch next month.Helio X20,curved display,twin front speakers,etc.Can't really buy 3S knowing next one is just around the corner.



First of all Xiaomi isn't going to launch Mediatek in India. And even if it plans to, do you really think it is going to launch Redmi 4 so soon ? Redmi 3S was launched after 3 Redmi 3 variants were launched in China. And till then Xiaomi was able to phase out it's Redmi 2 stocks in India.


----------



## Charley (Aug 6, 2016)

1. It show 12 pm, 9 th Aug. Does it mean it will be available till end of day or  a flash sale at 12 pm?

2. Are the speakers in front near display or back?



> Q: When and where can I buy Redmi 3S?
> A: The Redmi 3S Prime will go on sale at 12 noon on 9th Aug 2016 on Mi Store (mi.com) and Flipkart. Subsequent sales will be on Wednesdays at 12 noon (17th Aug 2016 onwards) and both Redmi 3S, as well as Redmi 3S Prime, will be available.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2016)

Placed order for Redmi 3S Prime 32GB Silver. Eagerly waiting.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 9, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Placed order for Redmi 3S 32GB Silver. Eagerly waiting.



I am sure it will be a good device. But I wonder what made you choose this one over the Redmi Note 3?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Placed order for Redmi 3S 32GB Silver. Eagerly waiting.



Prime.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2016)

AndroidFan said:


> I am sure it will be a good device. But I wonder what made you choose this one over the Redmi Note 3?



Size. The single most important factor. Battery will be additional advantage for me.

However, over time I have realised that a person gets used to the large size. There was a time when 4.5" was my limit. 135mm body length is the sweet spot for me but sadly the manufacturers these days produce devices with very bad screen to body ratio. Xperia ZL, a 5" device is just 131.6mm. Now a days, you won't even find a 4.5" device in that size. Even the so called _mini_ phones are abruptly sized.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 15, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Size. The single most important factor. Battery will be additional advantage for me.
> 
> However, over time I have realised that a person gets used to the large size. There was a time when 4.5" was my limit. 135mm body length is the sweet spot for me but sadly the manufacturers these days produce devices with very bad screen to body ratio. Xperia ZL, a 5" device is just 131.6mm. Now a days, you won't even find a 4.5" device in that size. Even the so called _mini_ phones are abruptly sized.


Yeah this is my main problem. My Moto E 1st gen is 125mm tall and 64mm wide and even after almost 2 yrs i still haven't completely gotten used to the size. 
Cannot imagine getting used to 139mm Redmi 3S. If only they didn't stop making small phones. Funny 5 inch phones are considered compact these days, they're too damn big for me!


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2016)

I got used to the 5.5 inch size pretty well.. The only problem i face is putting them in jeans :/


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 16, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> I got used to the 5.5 inch size pretty well.. The only problem i face is putting them in jeans :/



Power banks were never meant for pockets xD


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 16, 2016)

Bought 3S Prime in 1st sale

battery backup is amazing


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes. Using it from today. 65% to 35% since evening, dual SIM (with very low reception which matters a lot), almost 5 hrs SoT, 2.5 hrs call, browsing, apps and what not.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 16, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes. Using it from today. 65% to 35% since evening, dual SIM (with very low reception which matters a lot), almost 5 hrs SoT, 2.5 hrs call, browsing, apps and what not.


How is the ram management?
 Read Xiomi phones have really bad ram management by default. I think you need to go into developer options and change the setting there to low. 
Try to open many apps and see if any of the apps reload when switching to them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2016)

Do we have to Register before the sale ?
I can see 17Aug 12PM for Redmi 3S but no registration option


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 16, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Do we have to Register before the sale ?
> I can see 17Aug 12PM for Redmi 3S but no registration option



Its open sale.No registrations required.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 16, 2016)

Did anyone read the Flipkart user reviews for this phone? Its like all of them are negative reviews even though every critic review other than phonearena praised it. Feels like shenanigans to me. Maybe samsung, Lenovo, Sony, htc, etc posting negative reviews on purpose and massively up voting it?


----------



## dan11 (Aug 17, 2016)

is there any camera problem?? So many negative reviews about it in GSmarena too.....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 17, 2016)

mohit9206 said:


> How is the ram management?
> Read Xiomi phones have really bad ram management by default. I think you need to go into developer options and change the setting there to low.
> Try to open many apps and see if any of the apps reload when switching to them.



RAM management seems to be fine. I opened around 9 apps- Chrome (1 tab), WhatsApp, Hike, Skype, Calendar, couple of educational apps, ES explorer, Gallery (& Dialer was locked in memory). All apps were opening in same state as I minimized them. 1.1 GB of RAM was still free.



mohit9206 said:


> Did anyone read the Flipkart user reviews for this phone? Its like all of them are negative reviews even though every critic review other than phonearena praised it. Feels like shenanigans to me. Maybe samsung, Lenovo, Sony, htc, etc posting negative reviews on purpose and massively up voting it?



Don't know about others. I'm more than satisfied. No negative feedback as such. The only thing which I'd like Xiaomi to improve is that when I put on charge, the back of the phone heats up a bit. After putting on charge for an hour, the temperature was around 40.5 degree.



dan11 said:


> is there any camera problem?? So many negative reviews about it in GSmarena too.....



No camera problem. Though I'm not sure but HDR mode may need more refinement. I'll do a proper analysis in upcoming days.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2016)

Damn!! anybody got Redmi 3S today ?

at 12 pm today I clicked buy and then wait page..and boom..out of stock 
at 12:01 pm every model was out of stock :angry_NF:


----------



## lywyre (Aug 18, 2016)

I bought it on the first sale and got delivered in 2 days. But only got to use it since yesterday. Cant find any heating issue or RAM management issues, though it should be noted that I haven't installed any heavy apps yet. 

As I am used to Nova Launcher, installed it against MIUI launcher. However there is some bug while trying to change the wallpaper using MIUI theme selector. I guess there may be a conflict with MIUI and Nova.

The MI remote works fine for Tata Sky, Sony Bravia TV and Daikin air conditioner. Did not work for Samsung AC (tried with 2 different Samsung ACs, all ACs at office).

Those who bought this device, please share links for the accessories that you have bought (case / cover/ tempered glass etc.)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Damn!! anybody got Redmi 3S today ?
> 
> at 12 pm today I clicked buy and then wait page..and boom..out of stock
> at 12:01 pm every model was out of stock :angry_NF:



I bought one even though I clicked after 3-4 secs when the buy button got activated.



lywyre said:


> Those who bought this device, please share links for the accessories that you have bought (case / cover/ tempered glass etc.)



Bought a local one @ 99, very good quality.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 19, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Bought a local one @ 99, very good quality.



Was it a flip cover/ back case or scratch guard/ tempered glass?


----------



## true_lies (Aug 21, 2016)

caught b/w buying the 2gb or 3gb option. my need is immediate and price difference for me is a factor. might buy something better later.
just need a basic no frills phone. i dont use facebook, twitter, instagram or any such social apps
major use is for calls (cell/hangouts), whatsapp, music, mails, a bit of browsing and youtube/imdb, for gaming only Clash of Clans
have to replace my ageing S2 (CM13) and off all the phones i have searched so far, this is the only one i have come across as full vfm.
so is the 2K diff. really worth it?


----------



## lywyre (Aug 21, 2016)

As of both the open sales that took place only the 3GB/32GB was on sale.


----------



## true_lies (Aug 24, 2016)

Not even took a minute to be sold out this time
sale on mi.com started at noon exact, on flipkart at 11.58 but no luck
out of stock right after clicking buy now, tried 16/32 all color options


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 24, 2016)

lywyre said:


> Was it a flip cover/ back case or scratch guard/ tempered glass?



tempered.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I bought one even though I clicked after 3-4 secs when the buy button got activated.


You are lucky!!

- - - Updated - - -



true_lies said:


> Not even took a minute to be sold out this time
> sale on mi.com started at noon exact, on flipkart at 11.58 but no luck
> out of stock right after clicking buy now, tried 16/32 all color options



Today also I coudn't buy the Redmi 3S..the people who actually need the phone, couln't get it

and the Scumbags who get it sells it at Higher price on eBay....moROns :angry_NF:


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 24, 2016)

Been using my 3S Prime for past week. I'd like to post some initial impressions:

*Positives*:


 Battery back up is god like. 2 days can be easily achieved without doing anything additional (like Greenify), with above-average usage.
 Phone feels very light weight and very easy to handle but the back surface is quite smooth so a slip can occur anytime so caution there.
 No performance issues so far. Multi taskers shouldn't face a glitch. 10 parallel apps (barring games coz haven't tested them) won't be a problem.
 Fingerprint reader is very fast. In fact when I used Redmi Note 3, I felt the latter's sensor a bit slower. But that was a very short experience so may be I'm wrong.

*Negatives*:


 There is a very serious issue with microphone which results into a virtual situation where it feels like voice is coming from a distance. Even though this issue occurs quite rare, say 1-2% of total call duration, and stays for only a couple of seconds but it irritates to repeat what you just said. I bought 2 3S prime, and the problem exists in both. The other one experiences less problem than mine. Also, my friend's mother has got Redmi 2 Prime, which too has got this problem (and I got to know that after this fiasco). Strange, I never heard of this problem ever before. I seriously hope it is a software glitch and gets solved in a update.
 Vibration stops working every now and then. Ringing vibration, tap vibration, haptic feedback and the 3 function keys, all stop giving vibration. This problem comes and goes on its own. No idea why it's occurring. Haven't checked that if it's also occurring in the other phone.
 Phone gets quite hot while charging (up to 43 degrees). And sometimes, I repeat only sometimes, a bit warm at the back during intense 3G use, say when using a hotspot for an hour or so.
 Still no news of Android N when Redmi Note 3 has already been announced to get


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2016)

today is Flash sale and why the hell FK showing coming soon on Redmi 3S


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> today is Flash sale and why the hell FK showing coming soon on Redmi 3S


It did that last time too but I was able to order one at 11:58 AM 

Try to do the same.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It did that last time too but I was able to order one at 11:58 AM
> 
> Try to do the same.



so u mean...buy button will appear @11:58 ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> so u mean...buy button will appear @11:58 ?



Maybe if they haven't fixed it. IIRC, on the sale before last time, people were able to buy it as early as 11:50 AM too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2016)

This is pathetic..Consumer court shud BAN the companies who open Flash sale in India....

time wastage


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2016)

Flash sale is there for reason. Create Huge Hype - No time for In Depth or Proper Review -  Buy  ( products without proper testing or quality component  ) - Huge profit for companies in a short time and sale of a huge volume of a particular model. Feels more like a newly released movie


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2016)

*Quick there is Redmi 3S Gold 16GB in my cart.*

if anybody wants it now PM me your address. 
I will do it via COD


----------



## dan11 (Sep 8, 2016)

Guys any suggestions for tempered glass and case for redmi 3s


----------



## Aakarshan (Sep 14, 2016)

Has anyone been successful in placing the order today.
I have placed an order for the redmi 3s prime.
Should I buy this phone or cancel the order?


----------



## Minion (Sep 14, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> Has anyone been successful in placing the order today.
> I have placed an order for the redmi 3s prime.
> Should I buy this phone or cancel the order?



16GB or 32GB?


----------



## Aakarshan (Sep 14, 2016)

Minion said:


> 16GB or 32GB?



32 GB one,

 Tell me if someone wants to buy that phone, i am going to cancel this, tomorrow is the day in delhi when this phone will be delivered to me.


----------



## Minion (Sep 15, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> 32 GB one,
> 
> Tell me if someone wants to buy that phone, i am going to cancel this, tomorrow is the day in delhi when this phone will be delivered to me.



Cancel Order get this 
Asus Zenfone 2 Price in India: Buy Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551ML 16GB With 2GB RAM Online on Snapdeal


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2016)

Minion said:


> Cancel Order get this
> Asus Zenfone 2 Price in India: Buy Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551ML 16GB With 2GB RAM Online on Snapdeal



Why suggest year older phone ?


----------



## RamonSmith (Sep 15, 2016)

This is great launched, will try this soon


----------



## Minion (Sep 16, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Why suggest year older phone ?



Because it is still better than all 10k budget phones.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 16, 2016)

Minion said:


> Because it is still better than all 10k budget phones.


Not its not.
RN3 and R3s are better than it 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## H2O (Sep 16, 2016)

Does Reliance Jio with VoLTE work on this?

Thanks!!!


----------



## N@LiM (Sep 16, 2016)

H2O said:


> Does Reliance Jio with VoLTE work on this?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Yes

Sent from my mobile device


----------



## rosietesmen (Sep 19, 2016)

This is the most amazing and budget friendly phone i have ever seen in market


----------



## lywyre (Oct 17, 2016)

1. Did any body else had the broken audio problem during calls? If yes, did you get it fixed and how?
2. Looking for a good tempered glass. Please suggest.

Thank you.

- - - Updated - - -

1. Did any body else had the broken audio problem during calls? If yes, did you get it fixed and how?
2. Looking for a good tempered glass. Please suggest.

Thank you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2016)

lywyre said:


> 1. Did any body else had the broken audio problem during calls? If yes, did you get it fixed and how?
> 2. Looking for a good tempered glass. Please suggest.
> 
> Thank you.


Buy HTShield Tempered glass for Redmi 3S


----------

